# Mehrere main-Klassen in JAR



## Chris2103 (20. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

kann man in ein Jar-Archive eigentlich mehrere Klassen mit main-Methode speichern und dann über einen Parameter festlegen, welche gestartet wird, z.B. java -jar MyJar.jar Klasse_1.

Gruß, Chris.


----------



## HoaX (20. Mrz 2007)

klar geht das, du fügst einfach die jar zum classpath hinzu und gibst dann hinten normal die klasse an die du starten willst, z.B. java -cp my.jar my.app.BlaBlubb


----------



## thE_29 (20. Mrz 2007)

Oder du baust dir eine "Hauptmain" und prüfst  dann auf den Parameter hinten ab!

java -jar MyJar.jar Klasse_1

Und im main von diesem Hauptmain guckst du nach, was du übergibts und rufst dann Klasse_1.main(args) auf


----------

